# Walnut Crotch shallow bowl



## Albert Kiebert (Nov 29, 2014)

Here is nice piece of Black Walnut that I am finishing. Need to re-sand and apply more sanding sealer to get some of the rough spots filled in near the top of the "V" where the darker spots are showing. Appx. 9 1/2"s wide. Applied sanding sealer and 2 coats Minwax "natural" finish and got a good shine. Little bit of rot and bug holes on rim gives a nice contrast I think.

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 16 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 29, 2014)

Nicely done, Albert!


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 29, 2014)

Very pretty !!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice piece Albert  Hard to beat that figure.


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 29, 2014)

That's awesome! The chatoyance in that piece is sweet.


----------



## TimR (Nov 29, 2014)

That's very nice. Look forward to more pics of this when off the lathe!


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 30, 2014)

What Matt said. I can't spell chatoyance. That is out of sight Albert.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

What they all said. That's a winner!


----------



## David Hill (Nov 30, 2014)

That's a right purty bowl!
Keep'em coming!


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 1, 2014)

Love it, well done!


----------



## Tony (Dec 1, 2014)

Really eye-catching, very nice!


----------



## axelsmith1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Very Nice! I bet rolling that bowl around in the light and watching it shimmer is mesmerizing!


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 2, 2014)

Well done, can't imagine any better from that piece of wood.
Graybeard


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 3, 2014)

What was the size of the blank you started with? Gary


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 3, 2014)

axelsmith1 said:


> Very Nice! I bet rolling that bowl around in the light and watching it shimmer is mesmerizing!


LOL -- that's exactly what I do when I've made anything with this kind of figure


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the nice replies! 
Gary, This started out as a whole crotch piece that I ripped into several 2 inch pieces for table displays. Ended up keeping this one and rounded the best part to 9 1/2". Current size is 9" wide and 1 1/2" tall. This past weekend I tried wet sanding to fix the finish, thought I had and after applying new sealer and finish realized I was too impatient between the wood drying and finishing, terrible looking for sure! Finally got some time tonight and am SLOWLY applying finish. Hope to have all done and in the house by end of this weekend.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 8, 2014)

For some days now, I systematically begin my WB browsing from this thread on. What a beauty!


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Dec 14, 2014)

Finally got this piece done! Had lots of problems with the finish, took off, put on, took off, and finally put on one last time. Sanding this a few more times took some of the Glimmer out but cleaned up the dark patches that needed removing. Trouble now is getting the shot to show it all off. Too shiny and I am not good at photo booth. First picture in post was from my flip phone camera, these are using a Nikon Coolpix. Attached are the two best from today, will have to ask a friend to come over and help keep me from going crazy getting the chatoyance to show up! Pictures are front, back and one I played with changing color,temp and such. Finished size is 9" across and 1 1/2" tall.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## The PenSmith (Dec 14, 2014)

WOW, has that piece come alive with grain and color, nicely done.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow is right!


----------



## ColWA (Dec 19, 2014)

That is bloody beautiful Albert. Such fantastic grain.
More's the pity we don't get much Walnut in Western Australia.

Col


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2014)

ColWA said:


> That is bloody beautiful Albert. Such fantastic grain.
> More's the pity we don't get much Walnut in Western Australia.
> 
> Col


WE say that about some of the Aussie woods.

NICE bowl.


----------

